# Error message from OSX



## livefortoday649 (May 19, 2010)

After updating OSX 10.6.2 to 10.6.3 I got this error message during installation but the update was successful. Error message attached as well.

System extension cannot be used
The system extension "System/Library/Extensions/CDSDAudioCaptureSupport.kext" was installed improperly and cannot be used. Please try reinstalling it, or contact product's vendor for an update. Can anyone explain what it refers to.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 19, 2010)

That system extension (which is part of Roxio Spin Doctor) is what that message refers to.
Probably means that the version of Spin Doctor that you have is not fully compatible with Snow Leopard. You could remove that software, or check with Roxio to see if there is updates for your version.


----------



## livefortoday649 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for explaining the error and you have been very helpful.


----------

